# Payslip Template?



## MOB (May 21, 2007)

I need to create a wages payslip in excel - I thought that this would be an easy thing to find on the internet but I haven't had any luck.

Does anyone have any ideas of where I could get one - it doesn't need to calculate anything, its just the layout I need to use.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Domski (May 23, 2007)

Hi,

I reckon you'd be much better off using Word especially if there are no calculations to be done. Excel's not the most user-friendly when it comes to fairly complex table layouts that most payslips require.

Do a search in google for something like 'MS word payslip template' and I'm sure you'll find something. Otherwise knocking something together using a Word table shouldn't take too long.

Dom


----------

